# June 2014 Photo Assignment - Symmetry



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 2, 2014)

I thought I'd kick off this assignment idea with the hopes of keeping it alive. I'd like there to be some sort of Q&A that goes along with the images, whether it be technical or artistic in nature. The objective of this is get you shooting and looking for symmetry in your shots, not to cull your backlog of photos. 

Try to not clutter the thread with too many images of your own (to keep the critique workflow manageable) and try to provide helpful critique to others (as it pertains to the theme and the technicalities of shooting).

Create a symmetrical image either with your subject or the negative space. 
See my slide on symmetry that I used for my students in this presentation: Elements of Art: Line and Balance


----------



## Tang (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm so down with this. Great idea!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 2, 2014)

Here are a few photos to kick it off:


----------



## Tang (Jun 2, 2014)

Walked around the house a few times, played with various lights and found something cool. There's symmetry in the background and a little bit of wonkiness in the foreground. I like this shot. Shot at 50mm to get the light and it's shadow as close to the same size as possible. At 17mm the shadow was tiny!



kitchen light by nrrfed, on Flickr


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 2, 2014)

I'd shoot at a much smaller aperture to try to get all the symmetry in there all at once f/8+tripod and lower that ISO - long exposures are cool . I like how the shadows sway back and forth to be darker.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 2, 2014)

Double Post.


----------



## Tang (Jun 2, 2014)

ThePhilosopher said:


> I'd shoot at a much smaller aperture to try to get all the symmetry in there all at once f/8+tripod and lower that ISO - long exposures are cool . I like how the shadows sway back and forth to be darker.



You expect me to do all that for an assignment?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 2, 2014)

It's the teacher in me (the AP Stat mostly, maybe some of the photo) - I want these things to push all of us.


----------



## Tang (Jun 2, 2014)

ThePhilosopher said:


> It's the teacher in me (the AP Stat mostly, maybe some of the photo) - I want these things to push all of us.



took it to f/10 and around 35mm instead of f/4 and 50mm.



kitchen sink mk 2 by nrrfed, on Flickr


----------



## Tang (Jun 4, 2014)

gave this a go while I was out doing some street'ish stuff. Tried to achieve symmetry in the foreground elements.. it's pretty close!



st. aug by nrrfed, on Flickr


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm really not seeing it (maybe the door), but I'm struggling with this one.


----------



## Philligan (Jun 5, 2014)

I just saw this, awesome. If I don't get the chance to shoot anything tonight, tomorrow is a pretty big night in the downtown here, with a beer fest, art walk, and First Friday (local band night) all happening on the same day. I'll take the camera and try and shoot something then.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 5, 2014)

Cool, I think the more of us that participate the more we can learn.


----------



## metaldoggie (Jun 5, 2014)

Cool....I'm probably going to be shooting in the plant where I work next week so I'm going to try and get some shots in for this!


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 5, 2014)

the roof support to one of the buildings i went to during my trip


----------



## Tang (Jun 5, 2014)

ThePhilosopher said:


> I'm really not seeing it (maybe the door), but I'm struggling with this one.



It's a little abstract, but it was my intention when I saw the skater guy approaching the benches. If you look at skater guy and guy on bench in relation to the street poles it's pretty symmetrical in my eyes.

I just didn't want to do the same old symmetrical scene for this assignment. I'm really pushing myself to get these compositions. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't!


----------



## Philligan (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey, I see it now. Nice.

I didn't get out and shoot last night, but I found this on my desktop just now. It was a quick (and super soft) one from my trip to Windsor last weekend.


----------



## Tang (Jun 9, 2014)

Phil: nice! I like the slightly OOF cityscape in the background. 

Philosopher: thanks for posting this idea. It's got me really thinking outside of the box with my compositions. Until we get some more participation this will be my last shot in the thread


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## metaldoggie (Jun 20, 2014)




----------

